#ubuntu-youth 2013-02-13
<Raviteja> hi
<Raviteja> My name is Ravi. We are maintaining a web server in out local office.. I have a query about it. Could anyone please help...
<Raviteja> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit desktop edition. The hardware configuration is its a HP manufacture with i5 processor, 4 GB RAM, 250 GB Hard-disk. Installed lamp-stack in it. Configured mysql database in the machine.
<Raviteja> We have an survey form kept in  the Document Root of Apache.. It usually will have 500-1000 hits per day and once the form is filled by users and saved, it will be saved in the Database. Now the issue is with the concurrent connections to the machine.Is there any default value wherein it limits the concurrent connectivity of the users? If so, how can i increase it?
<Raviteja> Hi.. Could anyone please look into my issue?
<Mkaysi> Raviteja: This is wrong channel. The support channel is #ubuntu
<Mkaysi> I think that there was also channel for Ubuntu server
<Mkaysi> Yes, #ubuntu-server
 * Mkaysi recommends asking at #ubuntu-server
<Raviteja> Hi Mkaysi.. Thanks for the info..
#ubuntu-youth 2013-02-14
<smeag0l> goof morning
<smeag0l> *good
<Mkaysi> You're welcome :)
<Mkaysi> But you left yesterday morning :(
#ubuntu-youth 2015-02-14
<Mikaela> this channel seems to jsut be shrinking :(
#ubuntu-youth 2015-02-15
<Finrod> Time is 1h25 in Chicago, Central Standard Time.  UTC is 7h25.  Finrod is in #ubuntu-youth
<Finrod> ChatZilla Timestamp is now 01:26
